# Our 2 week old puppy howling!!!



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't wait to watch this tomorrow!!!! It's nearly midnight here now and if I try to view it, I will have both of mine awake and barking which in turn will wake the hubby and well, you know! Hehehehehe!


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

OMG how cute he is...and huge!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

That is so cute.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Too, too cute!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

How cute is that. Cocasse came right over to the computer to check it out. What a beautiful baby boy you have there.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Precious little one...


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

lovemydoggiesx2 said:


> OMG how cute he is...and huge!


Lol I think it's the camera angle... nice chunky puppies though.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

How cute!!! Both my dogs came running in with ears perched up wondering where that was coming from!!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

That is so sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

how totally cute and sweet


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

you are a mean mummy, poor baby, I think he needs to come home with me, lol


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

That is just too cute. Love his howl!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

How sweet was that! Lottie just looked up as though to say "please no more pups!"

Lovely chunky babies. Who are they by?


----------

